
Mux (YC W16) Is Google Analytics for Video - stvnchn
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/mux/
======
mkagenius
The signup email contains link to localhost:

[http://localhost:3000/signup?invite_id=7afbb7a4-6a34-4b56-b1...](http://localhost:3000/signup?invite_id=7afbb7a4-6a34-4b56-b14d-xxxxxxxxx)

~~~
jon_dahl
Our bad. Fixed now.

